# Nicot method



## Tuttle (Jul 4, 2009)

I was looking into this or the Jenter method. I'd love to read it, i'll send you my email.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Anyone wishing a free copy, simply send me an e-mail to [email protected] and put "NICOT" in the subject line.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I moved this to a web site for easier access.

simply click here: http://www.nicot.homestead.com

Enjoy!

All the best,

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for posting that. Today was the first day of winter break and I was bored and figured I research queen rearing. Thanks for that. I spent a good time reading it. I probly wont have enough hive to justify queen rearing next year but hoepfully in 2011 I will.

Thanks a bunch-
chris


----------

